# Girolamo Zanchi and hypothetical universalism?



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 20, 2019)

Was Girolamo Zanchi a hypothetical universalist or was he just articulating nothing more than the sufficiency-efficiency distinction in the below extract?

I. _The gospel, what it is_.

Concerning the gospel therefore, according to the signification received and used in the church, we believe that it is nothing else but the heavenly doctrine concerning Christ, preached by Christ himself and the apostles, and contained in the books of the New testament, bringing the best and most gladsome tidings to the world, namely, *that mankind is redeemed by the death of Jesus Christ, the only begotten Son of God. So that there is prepared for all men, if they repent and believe in Jesus Christ, a free remission of all their sins, salvation, and eternal life*. Wherefore it is fitly called of the Apostle: ‘The gospel of our salvation’.

Girolamo Zanchi, _De religione christiana fides – Confession of Christian Religion_, ed. Luca Baschera and Christian Moser (1585; 2 vols, Leiden: Brill, 2007), XIII.I, 1: 253 (emphasis added).


----------

